# Happy May TWO-FOUR!



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey all, 

I hope everyone has an awesome holiday weekend. I will be away for the next 3-4 days, so behave  j/k

Have a good one.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I won't be away but I may be busy - I'll try and keep things in check.

Don't forget anyone who is reading this, the weekly chat is still on this Sunday at 10PM!


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

crap... I guess I'll miss this first one!

Keep the ship tight B. Thanks!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I'll be there!!!  I got my grans 70th birthday....Soooo if i run late i will definatly be there the next time. Its just the fireworks n all


----------

